# Plowing pics from March 11th



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

A few pics of some driveways i do and a picture of a parking lot i did the other night for a buddy who subbed it out to me.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pics. What do you run for lift and tire size? It looks nice.


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, its a 6 inch lift and 37" tires i had to put a drop on my plow reciever for the plow to sit level but the truck seems to do fine plowing so far.


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

looks like fun.. nice truck


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. Truck looks good


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great pic's, & truck too.


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet [email protected]@ truck !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersteve1191 (Mar 4, 2009)

have you had any problems plowing with that lift?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

i had to add a drop down bracket on the mount (pics in my album of brackets) so the plow would sit level but other then that its been good so far


----------

